# Asbestos roof insurance problems



## rogpayx22 (Apr 15, 2012)

I am only on my 2nd asbestos roof and need help on this one. The first one is going fine but the second one the insurance company has dug there heels in on doing only a repair which is allowed by Nebraska law. This roof has a layer of shake under the asbestos which right off the bat raises questions of having a nailable surface. Not to mention the repair factor on breakage from removing damaged tiles and the ones that will crack from footfall. Does anyone know the best way to battle this one.
Thanks
Roger Payne
816-604-7904


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Who's insurance? Your general liability or their homeowners.


----------



## rogpayx22 (Apr 15, 2012)

Homeowners


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Are they wanting a full roof replacement? If so, are they willing to pay? If they are willing to pay then whats the problem?


----------



## rogpayx22 (Apr 15, 2012)

They want to buy 170 shingles on a 20sq roof. For $55 per single.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Ugh! How deep are you into this endeavor? 

I would give the homeowner back their money and tell them that you were unable to repair the roof under the conditions set forth by the insurance company. If they (the homeowner) wanted to pay the remaining balance for the roof to be replaced you would be happy to proceed. Since the insurance is not willing to pay the remainder of the balance you are unable to do any of the work!

Look, sometimes the insurance company looks for a way to get the homeowner to pay for the roof. Believe me, the insurance company is going to drop them if they don't finish the roof. It's their ultimatum. Pay the remainder of the balance and replace the roof or lose their insurance. Once the insurance reports (Loss of Coverage) to the mortgage holder, the homeowner will be forced to get new insurance, repeat the process with no reimbursment, or lose their home outright.

Do you really think the insurance company wants to pay for asbestos disposal? I didn't think so. 

If someone isn't going to pony up the money then you need to walk away. FAST. It's not your responsibility to negotiate with the insurance company anyway. I do talk with them from time to time but if the conversation is one sided I simply walk.

If thats an option.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Not to sound like a Jerk but why not just repair it? Use a chicken ladder and you wont break any. Use a slate ripper and slate hooks for installation. Dont use those tabs you bend over unless theres no snow there. If the roofs nailed through shakes now and hasnt had issues it will probably be fine. Asbestos roofs last a long time. I repaired an 80 year old one the other day. Theres a guy here in Denver who has them stockpiled.


----------



## rogpayx22 (Apr 15, 2012)

I did talk with the guy in Denver and Kansas City that have stockpiles, and am working the repair angle. But it is only 2 grand more to total the roof, so does it make sense to go over a shake roof that may be rotted and may split when a nail is driven into it? Go figure. I have worked over 5500 claims and have a very good success rate with rasing a claim to a fair settlement for all parties. But I have'nt seen a insurance co dig in like this in a while.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

It must be an awful small roof. From working with these adjusters I know they hate roofing anything that has a shake roof below cause they also buy a new roof deck because you can’t go back over the skip sheathing. 

There are several angles you can try...

If it were me and I really wanted to push the replacement (which seems like it would have to be more than 2K) go to appraisal. Illustrate that the wood shake roof is NOT an adequate nailing surface to an umpire and you win. The homeowners win appraisals most of the time. This will cost the owner $500-$750 for the cost of the appraiser.

What percentage of the roof are you repairing? IRC says if your replacing more than 25% within one year you need to bring the whole roof up to code. Some counties or cities are more stringent (mine is 10%). Take your total number of damaged shingles x a reasonable repair factor on old asbestos tiles of 1.5 and divide it by the total shingles on the job = percent repair. If it’s near the limit I'd push for it maybe get a local code official involved.

You could hire a consultant like me but if I think its repairable, that’s what I recommend. I may also recommend a cost analysis to see if they should repair or replace but sometimes a consultant’s report can work against you. They don’t make them like they used to, if I were the homeowner, I would keep the Asbestos shingles in lieu of some shingle roof.
 
You can continue to protest it. If its legitimate and you think you will win ask for a roof consultant or engineer... they will cost the insurance company 2K, they may just replace it.


----------



## rogpayx22 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for the imput. This is a 20 sq 8/12 roof, I have a count of 164 damaged tiles X 2.5 =410 , they at 2X for a total of 210 tiles to repair. I did not know about the IRC code on % of the roof rule, where will I find that in the code book (I don't have a book on me). If you could email or fax me that page it would be a big help. email [email protected] fax 888-708-8191 .
You've been very helpful.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Sounds like your right in there at the 10% mark (depending on your tile size/shape) - IRC will not help you. I am out of the office till next month so I cant help you out with that anyway. If I were you I would look at the local code amendments. They will usually mention the replacement issue. If your Lucky it will be 10%.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Pie in the sky:
They don’t make them like they used to, if I were the homeowner, I would keep the Asbestos shingles in lieu of some shingle roof.

I couldn't agree more!

Asbestos and lead paint. Two of the greatest products ever used. My grandma's house still has asbestos siding. It's like new and its 40+yrs old!

Love that stuff!

Granted the people in Libby, MT may disagree.


----------

